# First Kitty in a trap



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Same set I missed him in twice. Finally held on to him this morning!





24lb tom

Steve


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice man, congrats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a fine catch.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one! What type of set did you get him in?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats nice cat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good lookin tom, congrats on the first of many!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

coyotejon said:


> Nice one! What type of set did you get him in?


Walk through. this is the set. After the pic was taken, I added some blocking and closed it in a little thanks to tips from the PT crew.



Creek bottom with steep banks on both sides. Used a little Violater7 between the traps.

Steve


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a good look'in cat Steve. Nice job put'in the steel on'em. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great job on the set, nice to see if paid off very well for you. That's a nice bobcat.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Put out 2 cages and 3 550's on some fresh tracks yesterday and a couple #3 dbls on another property this morning. Hopefully I can connect again.

Steve


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not trapping is killing me...


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Why aren't you trapping AZ?

I was starting to slow down a little because of slow catches but the cat woke me up!
Nothing but possums this morning. I hate possums. caught over 40 now... I hate possums!

Noah should have booted them two overboard!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Not trapping is killing me...


+1 on that AZ


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Way to go. Pretty cat.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice cat! The set looks good too! Good job!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work Steve


----------

